# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  اعمال فونت فارسی در بوت استرپ

## a-poor

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
سلام
می خواهم فونت فارسی در بوت استرپ اعمال کنم ولی نمی شود
تقریبا اکثر کارها یی که قابل انجام بود انجام دادم
از ویرایش کدهای css گرفته تا ویرایش کدهای فایل های  less  بوت استرپ
درضمن از طریق customizeبوت استرپ هم اقدام کردم ولی نشد

----------


## ashkufaraz

از fontface استفاده کردی و جواب نداد؟
به نظرم یه نسخه از بوت استرپ هست به به اسم bootstrapRTL اونم یه نگاهی بنداز

----------


## amirtc

باید به صورت تو در تو استایل بدین به برچسب خاصتون.
Bootstrap-RTL-master رو هم دانلود کنید .

----------


## saeed410

سلام. اضافه کردن تو بوت فرقی با بقیه شرایط نداره. من وقتی میخوام از بوت استفاده کنم اول boot.min رو استفاده میکنم. بعد boot.rtl.min بعدش یک فایل استایل مینویسم که بقیه موارد رو سفارشی کنم.

----------


## 543310

اینو به فایل bootstrap.css یا bootstrap.min.css اضافه کن :

@font-face {
font-family: 'yekan';
src: url('../fonts/BYekan.eot?#') format('eot'), /* IE6?8 */ url('../fonts/BYekan.woff') format('woff'), /* FF3.6+, IE9, Chrome6+, Saf5.1+*/ url('../fonts/BYekan.ttf') format('truetype'); /* Saf3?5, Chrome4+, FF3.5, Opera 10+ */
}

اینم فونت ها :

http://saeedvaziry.ir/uploads/fonts.rar

----------

